

Meet Hacking Team, the company that helps the police hack you - ThomPete
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/13/4723610/meet-hacking-team-the-company-that-helps-police-hack-into-computers

======
tptacek
Here's my idea of a great NSA-related story: names specific names, presents
plausible, basic facts, and presents a genuine revelation: the authors of
Ettercap have a business selling sniffers to LEOs? I had no idea.

